# Nail brewing clout stout RIS 2016



## pist (9/12/16)

At almost a year on from obtaining this beer, i thought it was the right time to sample it. I can tell you this beer is well worth the price tag. Upon sipping you are greeted with a gorgeous aroma and flavours of raisins, chocolate and roasted coffee, perfectly balanced with just the right amount of bitterness to keep it in check. Backed up with 10% of alcohol, this is the perfect beer to be sipping in the middle of winter, but that smooth that you can easily enjoy year round. John stallwood the owner and founder is an exceptionally talented brewer and this beer is definitely a testament to that. If you haven't already track some of this down you won't be disappointed


----------



## Yob (9/12/16)

Hmmm.. I felt the price point was a bit high for this beer in the company of ~$75 stouts.

Dechuttes Abyss.
Brewdog dog C,D and E
Sierra Nevada's barrel aged

Etc, etc.

Maybe I had mine too fresh, I don't think so, but at that price point I can think of many I go to first.. Even speedway is $50 imported..

Not poo pooing, just saying that for that coin, I'm heading to barrel aged every time

ed: as an example


----------



## pist (10/12/16)

Yob said:


> Hmmm.. I felt the price point was a bit high for this beer in the company of ~$75 stouts.
> 
> Dechuttes Abyss.
> Brewdog dog C,D and E
> ...


That's a fair call mate. Everyones taste when it comes to beer is different so there's no right or wrong answer there


----------



## Yob (10/12/16)

did I mention I ******* :wub: ******* Stout?

this style has been a revelation to me unlike any other beer 'singularity' event other than craft beer in its entirety...

but I rekon RIS, without doubt, has the gold coin for that cataclysmic life altering, where the **** have you been all my life moment that ends in..

...a cellar full barrels and an army of mini-kegs and an addiction to blending :icon_drunk:


----------



## pist (10/12/16)

I completely sympathise with your addiction to stouts. One of my favourite styles. Always got at least one keg filled with stout


----------

